# Howto replace power steering belt and alternator belt... mk1 mk2



## GrosseCoulisse (Sep 20, 2009)

My real question is how to loss the tensionner of the belt on a cabio 89 1.8l 8v it's prety much the same a any mk2 engine ave... I ave the bentley and hayness manual and i still don't get it... 
Tanks in advance


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Howto replace power steering belt and alternator belt... mk1 mk2 (GrosseCoulisse)*

Does the car come with A/C or not? Either way should be fairly simple...
Loosen alt tensioner...push down on alt then remove belt....
loosen power steering tensioner push on P/S pump till belt is loose and remove
They both can be hard to move even with the tensioner loose especially if it hasnt been changed in a long time....U might have to use a small pry bar to get them to move... 


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 7:59 AM 9-21-2009_


----------

